# Tomorrow (Sunday 10th)



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

Anyone fancy hosting me, gaz and possibly a 3rd tomorrow?:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone fancy hosting me, gaz and possibly a 3rd tomorrow?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im playing water polo if you fancy a knock


----------



## louise_a (Jan 9, 2016)

Is there anywhere open in the North west?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Im playing water polo if you fancy a knock 

Click to expand...

A chance to see you in your budgie smugglers, no chance.

Are you playing?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			A chance to see you in your budgie smugglers, no chance.

Are you playing?
		
Click to expand...

Im due for a winter league match but cant see it being open.

Fancy a game like but not sure if theres anywhere dry enough to play!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Im due for a winter league match but cant see it being open.

Fancy a game like but not sure if theres anywhere dry enough to play! 

Click to expand...

As diacussed, we'll go for Hurslton hall, if your joining us, kidder. Â£20 - they were full open today, but we'll check in the moro.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone fancy hosting me, gaz and possibly a 3rd tomorrow?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Drive4show has a tee time at Hayling. You haven't replied to his thread.

ungrateful git, it's only a 10hr round trip.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			As diacussed, we'll go for Hurslton hall, if your joining us, kidder. Â£20 - they were full open today, but we'll check in the moro.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of that place before, looks quite good on the website. You played it before?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 9, 2016)

What time have you booked, I might be able to get along if there is a space.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking at half 11 lou.    should be space.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Never heard of that place before, looks quite good on the website. You played it before?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, I phoned them before, as it is a spa place as well, and the recorded course condition message it said it was on full greens and open (I presumed for today), so gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2016)

louise_a said:



			What time have you booked, I might be able to get along if there is a space.
		
Click to expand...

We havent booked anythin yet, Lou.

Gonna ring them tomorrow morning, and if fully open or hardly any temps gonna try and play around 11.30.

The Â£20 is advertised on tee off times, so we may have to book through them, but if they give us the same price, will just turn up and play.

Liaise around 10.00, or earlier,via text.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2016)

great, I could do with a round.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Me brother is a member at Hurlston, during winter it's lift off the fairway to the side, if you hit the fairway&#128515;, or carry a mat, not a bad test, quite decent, a few lakes on the course, clubhouse is decent.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Me brother is a member at Hurlston, during winter it's lift off the fairway to the side, if you hit the fairway&#62979;, or carry a mat, not a bad test, quite decent, a few lakes on the course, clubhouse is decent.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly they can't be bothered to update their course condition "line", so whereas it had it as open and on all main greens yesterday, it had apparently been shut yesterday, as well as today.

Sorry, y'all.

I believe SAOL was shut as well - was anywhere open?


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sadly they can't be bothered to update their course condition "line", so whereas it had it as open and on all main greens yesterday, it had apparently been shut yesterday, as well as today.

Sorry, y'all.

I believe SAOL was shut as well - was anywhere open?
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it given the amount of rainfall there has been. Not the first time SAOL has been shut either.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sadly they can't be bothered to update their course condition "line", so whereas it had it as open and on all main greens yesterday, it had apparently been shut yesterday, as well as today.

Sorry, y'all.

I believe SAOL was shut as well - was anywhere open?
		
Click to expand...

Walmersley has been open,I might have to get down there in the next few weeks.
Lovely course, a bit of a hidden gem.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sadly they can't be bothered to update their course condition "line", so whereas it had it as open and on all main greens yesterday, it had apparently been shut yesterday, as well as today.

Sorry, y'all.

I believe SAOL was shut as well - was anywhere open?
		
Click to expand...

Gis bit of notice next time mate and I'll contact me brother to check things out.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Jan 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sadly they can't be bothered to update their course condition "line", so whereas it had it as open and on all main greens yesterday, it had apparently been shut yesterday, as well as today.

Sorry, y'all.

I believe SAOL was shut as well - was anywhere open?
		
Click to expand...


SAOL was shut.. I had a drive over the bridge on my way to the driving range to have a look..

Yesterday they had 12 open, looked like a lot more standing water today..

We had no chance at Green Drive.......


----------



## chellie (Jan 10, 2016)

Jack_bfc said:



			SAOL was shut.. I had a drive over the bridge on my way to the driving range to have a look..

Yesterday they had 12 open, looked like a lot more standing water today..

We had no chance at Green Drive.......
		
Click to expand...

When was GD last open?


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Walmersley has been open,I might have to get down there in the next few weeks.
Lovely course, a bit of a hidden gem.
		
Click to expand...

Would let it dry out first Dave !


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Drive4show has a tee time at Hayling. You haven't replied to his thread.

ungrateful git, it's only a 10hr round trip.
		
Click to expand...

I know Glyn, very poor show. After all, I'm going all the way to the north of Scotland to support his gig!!  :mmm:


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah SAOL was struggling this weekend.  Saw a photo of the first and it was pretty much flooded.  Unusual for it to close , but the rain has been brutal. 

Played Walmersley today with Huds and Odvan, on most tees, full greens , but in fairness it was very very wet and I'm surprised it stayed open.  Quirky course, would like to revisit during warmer times.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I know Glyn, very poor show. After all, I'm going all the way to the north of Scotland to support his gig!!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry lar, my umbrella has worn out. When I get a new one, and an ark, I'll come down.


----------



## r11john (Jan 11, 2016)

Leasowe today.  5 temps verry wet in places but playable.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2016)

Might be using this a bit for the next 2-3 months.

Any good options (or tips on where to play) for this saturday or sunday before 9.00, for me and Gaz and possibly one other?


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 14, 2016)

If there is room Pete, I wouldn't mind geggin in on the Sunday


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 14, 2016)

Junior said:



			Yeah SAOL was struggling this weekend.  Saw a photo of the first and it was pretty much flooded.  Unusual for it to close , but the rain has been brutal. 

Played Walmersley today with Huds and Odvan, on most tees, full greens , but in fairness it was very very wet and I'm surprised it stayed open.  Quirky course, would like to revisit during warmer times.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like you got in on the last day, it's been closed since Monday! When me and Grogger had a round last Friday and we discovered a weird bit of fairway that looked like a bubble with turf lifting away, I thought it might not stay open for long. Daily inspections though, hoping to get back out soon. 

I'd be up for meeting up for a round when it warms up! Provided you don't mind going round with a hacker who is yet to break 100 

Hopefully by then I'll have stopped topping 80% of tee shots into various hazards/moorland rough, never to be seen again.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Might be using this a bit for the next 2-3 months.

Any good options (or tips on where to play) for this saturday or sunday before 9.00, for me and Gaz and possibly one other?
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing Liverpool are playing early on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Junior (Jan 14, 2016)

Foliage Finder said:



			Looks like you got in on the last day, it's been closed since Monday! When me and Grogger had a round last Friday and we discovered a weird bit of fairway that looked like a bubble with turf lifting away, I thought it might not stay open for long. Daily inspections though, hoping to get back out soon. 

I'd be up for meeting up for a round when it warms up! Provided you don't mind going round with a hacker who is yet to break 100 

Hopefully by then I'll have stopped topping 80% of tee shots into various hazards/moorland rough, never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all.  Look forward to a game !!! Hopefully the courses will be open soon !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm prob a bit too far guys but if you are ever in the area just give me a shout 

Hopefully with the rain easing you guys start to get back onto the courses :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			If there is room Pete, I wouldn't mind geggin in on the Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Depends on if we're getting hosted mate (then we'll have 4), but if we do something on tee off times, more than welcome our kid.

I believe the par 3 course next to ours was open last week, and fine, so may go round there twice on Sunday if all else fails. It would have to be around 9.30, as got to leave enough time to get the match.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I am guessing Liverpool are playing early on Sunday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Lou, 2.05 KO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm prob a bit too far guys but if you are ever in the area just give me a shout 

Hopefully with the rain easing you guys start to get back onto the courses :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Phil.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pete  still good where ever.

 Also good for tomorrow if anyone fancys a knock. I was supposed to be working, but the clown called today an cancelled. Them wages where for the little ones school shoes and pack lunch. I feel terrible


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Pete  still good where ever.

 Also good for tomorrow if anyone fancys a knock. I was supposed to be working, but the clown called today an cancelled. Them wages where for the little ones school shoes and pack lunch. I feel terrible 

Click to expand...

Dont know what to do mate, its supposed to be freezing over the weekend, so most put full temps on if its frosty.

I'm gonna leave tomorrow - gaz may be after a game though.

Sunday - I may play 18 at the 9 hole par 3 course next to Lee park, if you fancy that. Maybe around 9.30. Its nice, and when Lee park was shut last week, was still open and in fine fettle, I believe. You'll only need irons/hybrid though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Pete  still good where ever.

 Also good for tomorrow if anyone fancys a knock.* I was supposed to be working, but the clown called today an cancelled. Them wages where for the little ones school shoes and pack lunch. I feel terrible *

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I know......the first step is to admit ...........


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2016)

Bit of variety at least, snow closing the courses out here this weekend!! 

Anyone know of any courses in the NW that are open!?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 17, 2016)

Formby hall was yesterday afaik.   me pete and possibly Dave mc will be playing the par 3 by lee park today.  Desperate times.


----------



## chellie (Jan 17, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Bit of variety at least, snow closing the courses out here this weekend!! 

Anyone know of any courses in the NW that are open!?
		
Click to expand...

Staining was yesterday.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2016)

chellie said:



			Staining was yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

They'll probably have had the snow aswell.

Forgotten what it's like to play golf....!


----------



## Junior (Jan 17, 2016)

Even SAOL closed again ......


----------

